# Migrating away from HR10-250 help



## mbrun (Nov 28, 2007)

I got my upgraded HR20 and need help with the transition from the HR10-250. I still have quite a few things recorded on the HR10-250 and have wondered how to keep the old one working until I finish viewing the recorded shows. Will the following work?: Keep the HR10-250 active with DirecTV until done viewing recorded content. Connect both DVRs to TV. Use splitter and connect one input from the satellite to the HR10-250 and the second to the HR20. Connect the other sat input as usual to the HR20 (for dual tuner support). This should give the HR10-250 one connection to the satellite so that it will continue to operate. Use HR20 for all new recordings.

Is this what I need to do to watch the old recorded content? Comments?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Welcome to DBS Talk!

You don't really need a satellite connection to your HR10-250. As long as you keep it active with DirecTV you can continue to watch your existing recordings. Then just call to deactivate it when you're done. 

You cannot use a splitter as described. If you want to keep the HR10 connected for at least one tuner, you'll need a new cable from the dish/multiswitch to your HR10. Of you could use one tuner in the HR10 and one tuner in the HR20 using your existing two cables.


----------



## mbrun (Nov 28, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Welcome to DBS Talk!
> 
> You don't really need a satellite connection to your HR10-250. As long as you keep it active with DirecTV you can continue to watch your existing recordings. Then just call to deactivate it when you're done.


No sat connection?! Great! That will make things much easier. I expected it would be impossible to use without it. I'll try it tonight as I get the new box up and running.

Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mbrun said:


> No sat connection?! Great! That will make things much easier. I expected it would be impossible to use without it. I'll try it tonight as I get the new box up and running.
> 
> Thanks!


When you boot it up without the SAT cable, you'll see a "searching for satellite" message. You should be able to ignore it and bring up your Now Playing List to watch your recordings.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Actually, you do not even need to keep it active to watch recorded shows off the drive. Once the Sat cable is disconected it has no idea what your status is.

We are doing this with our 2 HR10s untill we get everything watched off them.


----------



## mbrun (Nov 28, 2007)

Got it hooked up last night and everything is great! We are able to watch the recorded shows, which is all that we need from it. As soon as everything is either watched, or re-recorded on the new HR20 we'll try to Ebay it.

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## mbrun (Nov 28, 2007)

mbrun said:


> Got it hooked up last night and everything is great! We are able to watch the recorded shows, which is all that we need from it. As soon as everything is either watched, or re-recorded on the new HR20 we'll try to Ebay it.
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!


One problem I encountered-- Once your the receiver goes into the "Searching for Satellite" message it no longer lets you view your season passes or scheduled recordings, so anyone who tries this should take the time to write down all the shows before disconnecting. Now I must try to recall everything so I can get it set up on the new HR20. Not terrible, but much easier if I had written them down first.


----------

